# vypít litr krve



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
ten krám mu už vypil už tak litr krve.
Je to běžný výraz? Co to znamená?
Z kontextu bych řekla, že znamená to, že už se kvůli tomu krámu mu dělalo docela špatně. Šlo by to?

Děkuju


----------



## Jana337

Pít někomu krev - někoho silně otravovat, lézt někomu silně na nervy, dělat potíže.

Abych řekla pravdu, s dokonavým slovesem (vypít) jsem to ještě nikdy neviděla.


----------



## gabbiano

Možná by se to také dalo vysvětlit jako "vzal mu hodně sil". Ale záleží na kontextu.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, děkuju.


----------



## cajzl

Řekl bych, že je to jen vtipná replika na to, když někdo často říká, že mu něco pije krev.

_- Ten krám (např. automobil) mi už dlouho pije krev! (rozzlobeně)_

_- Tak to ti už musel vypít alespoň litr krve._


----------

